# WAR Grafik AA und ANI!So gehts! (Nvidia/ATI) und DX update!



## RomanGV1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hallo leute ich bin RomanGV1.
Viele fragen mich...wie geht das mit dem AA und den Matsch Texturen?!?!
Bei Nvidia ist lösung hier!
Bei ATI habe ich meldungen bekommen das wenn man versucht das AA zu erzwingen es nicht ins game
übernommen wird.
Bei ATI is weiter unten!(Hier im eintrag)

Kommen wir zu Nvidia...hier sind die PIMP Tips.
Und wie lade ich meinen char hoch?!
geht das?
Ja....

*WAR Grafik einstellen Final*
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cFV4701thiU

So jetzt kommen wir zu...wo und wie lade ich meinen char hoch?!?!!?
Hier : 

*Mein char meine Gilde mein Block* (damit meine ich das ihr eure gilden und chars hochladen könnt)>UNTEN LESEN!<
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=61q2FsYp3LQ

*BLASC Win*
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3tfDbU_RTTI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ihr die filme besser sehen wollt...unten rechts bei den filmchen auf *watch in high quality*  gehen.

Dann siet das game so aus...keine kanten und so.. :
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps. Wie ihr auf dem letzten bild deutlich erkennen könnt.
Ist da ein "fake" schatten auf dem char...hat jeder..
Der ist pixelig und hat NICHTS mit dem AA zu tuen.
Wie gesagt es ist ein "Fake" schatten.(*der am char klebt*.)
Der ist auch sogar dann da..wenn gar kein licht am start ist!(der zur zeit am umhang klebt^^)
Und an den schultern etc..ja das lila da..is KEIN tatu..sehr ihr ja auf den anderen bildern.
Das "meine" haut "SAUBER" ist. (Elfe)^^

*Es gibt leute denen fehlt was Dx angeht.
Das liegt da ran das ne datei fehlt oder die version zu alt ist.
Ihr braucht das hier :

d3dx9_34.dll oder gleich ne ganz neue version!??!
Dann nutzt das : DirectX End-User Runtime Web Installer *

DirectX-Endbenutzer-Runtimes Web Installer
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details...6a-9b6652cd92a3

Viel spass beim laden...
Es siet was ihr für ne DX version aufm pc habt..und lädt das Update AUTOMATISCH für euch runter+ install.

Viel spass

*Mein char meine Gilde mein Block*
Ist nur mehr so up to date denn genau so wie CURSE Client siet man bei BLASC auch alle char daten!!
http://wardata.buffed.de/guild/view/266

Wie viele schon bemerkt haben.
Es ist zwar BETA,geht aber alles zu 100%
Und siet gut aus...

Das Curse Client würde ich aber auch laufen lassen.
Weill da ADDONS einfach zu finden / zu updaten sind ohne zu fummeln.
Immer ne aktuelle MOD sammlung also. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stelle den neuen Link jetzt oben rein.
BLASC Win

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kommen wir zu ATI karten :

So, hier die Anleitung für die ATI-Kartenbesitzer:

Als erstes müsst ihr das "Catalyst Control Center" öffnen. Wer nicht weiß wie das geht: Es gibt zwei mögliche Wege:

Der einfache ist das "ATI" Icon rechts unten im Systray (also neben der Uhr, die Windows anzeigt). Einmal darauf rechtsklicken und dann den oberen Punkt um Kontextmenü anklicken. Der heißt sinnigerweise auch "Catalyst Control Center. 

Der andere ist etwas umständlicher. Rechtsklick auf den Desktop, dann "Eigenschaften" auswählen (bei Vista heißt dieser Punkt "Anpassen") und den ganz rechten Reiter anklicken (bei Vista: Klick auf "Anzeige" ganz unten). Jetzt auf "Erweitert" (Vista: "Erweiterte Einstellungen") klicken. Dann dürfte ein Fenster erscheinen, bei dem ein Reiter "Catalyst ™ Control Center" heißt. Anklicken und nochmal ein letzter Klick auf den großen, "Catalyst Control Center"-Button in der Mitte.

So, da sind wir also.

Links findet ihr eine Auflistung aller Kategorien, in denen ihr rumfummeln könnt. Wir kümmern uns hierfür nur um das "3D", also das Pluszeichen davor einmal anklicken. Jetzt sollten mehrere Unterpunkte sichtbar werden. Wichtig sind für uns "Anti-Aliasing" (Punkt zwei) und "Anisotrope Filterung" (Punkt vier). Bei beiden nehmt ihr den haken bei "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" weg. Wenn euer Rechner das erlaubt, könnt ihr den Schieberegler auch nach rechts bewegen, um die Grafikqualität zu verbessern. Aber da das evtl. Performanceverlust mit sich bringen kann, würde ich die Einstllungen schrittweise hochschrauben und zwischendruch mal testen, wie das Spiel läuft.

Eins noch: Wenn ihr den Punkt "3D" nicht finden könnt, dann seid ihr wahrscheinlich in der Basisansicht gelandet. Da kann man so gut wie nichts schnell einstellen. Klickt in dem Fall also auf den "Erweitert"-Button unten links und bestätigt das notfalls nochmal.

Wenn Fragen offen sind, immer her damit. Ich versuche Screens nachzureichen, aber versprechen kann ich nichts. 

*Text unterm strich von: Draco1985 (Professioneller Heldenvertilger)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eintrag hier im thema : #37*


----------



## Dorobo (1. Oktober 2008)

Also bei ATI geht's über das Catalyst Center problemlos. Einfach von Applikationsgesteuert auf Individuelle Werte wechseln. Die Änderung ist sofort In-Game ersichtlich. 

Einzig bei meiner 3870 mit aktuellen Treibern legt sich bei den Dunkelelfen ein Schatten über das Gesicht. Da man den eigenen Char eh in der Regel von hinten anschaut, stört mich das nicht sonderlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers
D


----------



## Byrok (1. Oktober 2008)

also die grafik der screens find ich toll ... auf jedenfall um vieles besser als ich WAR im kopf hab^^


----------



## Draco1985 (1. Oktober 2008)

Was man vielleicht noch erwähnen sollte ist, dass AA und AF bei WAR anscheinend auch noch Performance-Probleme BEHEBEN anstatt sie zu verschlimmern (was ja eigentlich logischerweise der Fall sein sollte). Zumindest kommt es mir subjektiv so vor, als wenn sich die Performance verbessert hätte. Objektive Vergleichswerte in Sachen FPS kann ich vielleicht demnächst nachliefern.


----------



## deon172 (1. Oktober 2008)

stimmt. nvidia-karten muss man "überreden", damit AA AF und co auch im Spiel übernommen werden..

da ich selbst aber inzwischen ne ati-karte hab, geb ich dazu mal ein paar hinweise...

wichtig ist, dass man im catalyst die "Anwendungssteuerung" rausnimmt, und manuell die AA, AF und Tent-Stufen wählt.

kurz und knapp: wer einen dualcore mit mehr als 2.8GHz ( ob intel oder amd ist egal), mindestens 2gb ram und eine radeon der serien 38xx oder 48xx besitzt, sollte ruhig 
AA und AF auf maximum drehen. 38xx karten sollten zusätzlich den wide-tent-filter einschalten.
48xx karten lassen die finger von wide-tent und nehmen lieber "edge-detect", damit werden umrisse wesentlich schärfer.
im Spiel selbst sollte man maximale details einstellen...

warum? 



Draco1985 schrieb:


> Was man vielleicht noch erwähnen sollte ist, dass AA und AF bei WAR anscheinend auch noch Performance-Probleme BEHEBEN anstatt sie zu verschlimmern (was ja eigentlich logischerweise der Fall sein sollte). Zumindest kommt es mir subjektiv so vor, als wenn sich die Performance verbessert hätte. Objektive Vergleichswerte in Sachen FPS kann ich vielleicht demnächst nachliefern.



weil draco recht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab mal rumgestestet.
bei mir: C2D E8400, 4GB DDR1066, Ati Radeon 4850 512MB

2xAA 2xAF ohne zusatzfilter, Spieleinstellungen "Performance" = 60 Frames laut Fraps
4xAA 4xAF ohne filter, Spieleinstellung "Qualität" = 59 Frames
8xAA 8xAF ohne Filter, Qualität = 58 Frames
8xAA 8xAF mit wide-tent, Qualität = 58 Frames
8xAA 8xAF mit Edgedetect, Qualität = 58 Frames

also testet einfach mal bei euch selbst. die unterschiede in der performance sind winzig. die optik ist aber um welten besser.

gruss

deon


----------



## Aliesha (1. Oktober 2008)

Was aber auch noch zu erwähnen wäre wenn ich es so mache wie oben beschrieben wird dies für alles übernommen , was ich z.B. nich möchte also sollte man auf den zweiten Button gehen

"Program Settings" und dort die WAR.exe wählen und dann die Einstellungen vornehmen.

Gruß Aliesha


----------



## RomanGV1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Aliesha schrieb:


> Was aber auch noch zu erwähnen wäre wenn ich es so mache wie oben beschrieben wird dies für alles übernommen , was ich z.B. nich möchte also sollte man auf den zweiten Button gehen
> 
> "Program Settings" und dort die WAR.exe wählen und dann die Einstellungen vornehmen.
> 
> Gruß Aliesha



Ich habe den neusten treiber es gibt da KEINE anwendung die Warhammer Online - Age of Reckoning unterstützt!
Deswegen Global.


----------



## Aliesha (1. Oktober 2008)

Lustig ^^ du must ja auch die WAR.exe auswählen aus deinem Verzeichnis

Gruß Aliesha


----------



## RomanGV1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Aliesha schrieb:


> Lustig ^^ du must ja auch die WAR.exe auswählen aus deinem Verzeichnis
> 
> Gruß Aliesha



im treiber!?
Da sehe ich 100derte games...das game WAR ist nicht dabei..


----------



## Shido19 (1. Oktober 2008)

Da ich kein großer Computerkenner bin, kann hier vielleicht jemand eine etwas detailiertere Beschreibung für Ati-Karten posten?

Habe eine 4870, 4g Ram und Dualcore 3,8ghz

Würde gerne alles aus dem Game rausholen, was geht.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Aliesha (1. Oktober 2008)

Schau noch mal in meinen vorherigen Beitrag hab ein Bild mal dazu getan.

Gruß Aliesha


----------



## RomanGV1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Aliesha schrieb:


> Schau noch mal in meinen vorherigen Beitrag hab ein Bild mal dazu getan.
> 
> Gruß Aliesha



Kenn ich, die WAR anwendung gibt es NICHT im treiber!
Und das kannst du nicht ADDEN!

Du könntest ne EXE von einer anderen anwendung nehmen und es mit der EXE im Ordner von WAR linken...
Macht aber keiner...weill da halt keine WAR exe im treiber ist...

Ja ich weiss aber was du meinst..^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2008)

Du musst auch auf Add klicken und dann das WAR Game Verzeichnis aufrufen und dort die exe manuell in den Treiber laden... der Treiber speichert diese nur nicht und das muss man dann immer wieder machen aber die Einstellungen für WAR werden dennoch gespeichert und genutzt!


----------



## Dentus (1. Oktober 2008)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Kenn ich, die WAR anwendung gibt es NICHT im treiber!
> Und das kannst du nicht ADDEN!
> 
> Du könntest ne EXE von einer anderen anwendung nehmen und es mit der EXE im Ordner von WAR linken...
> ...


Blöd?

Alter du klickst auf ADD ... browst in deinen WAR Ordner und addest die WAR.exe in den Treiber... fertig aus.....

Schreibt nen Tutorial und checkt's selbst ned....autsch

(( extra mal ein Beitrag von mir in Denglisch und mit Flames...weil es das so lange nicht mehr gab ))


----------



## Aliesha (1. Oktober 2008)

Hmm also bei mir speichert er alles und ich muß nichts neu laden so wie es sein soll keine Ahnung was ihr da Falsch macht

@RomanGV1

Langsam verzweifle ich an Dir ^^ natürlich geht das alles dafür ist es da


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht speichert er das mit der Aktuellen Treiberversion, da hab ichs noch nicht ausprobiert, weil ich Änderungen nur noch im nHancer mache, geht viel einfacher und komfortabler


----------



## Aliesha (1. Oktober 2008)

Hab nHancer auch getestet sehe da keinen Unterschied leider obwohl mehr Einstellungen da sind.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du Vista benutzt, den nHancer als Admin starten dann übernimmt der die Einstellungen, Vista mags nicht so wenn der ohne Administrator Zugriff die Einstellungen am Treiber ändern will.


----------



## Aliesha (1. Oktober 2008)

Das ist schon klar bei Vista, was ich meine ich sehe keinen Unterschied ob ich es im Nvidia Control Panel oder mit nHacer mache. Die Grafik bleibt die gleiche kommt aber wahrscheinlich auch auf die Systeme an da ich nen recht Ordentliches habe gibt’s da wohl keine Sichtbaren Unterschiede da das Game nicht mehr hergeben kann.

Gruß Aliesha


----------



## Byrok (1. Oktober 2008)

so, ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber ICH - ja ICH habe soeben WAR über einen acc von einem kumpel (weil ich ja meinen acc verkauft hab^^) mit diesen wie oben beschriebenen nVidia-einstellungen von RomanGV1 gespielt und ich muss sagen: tolle grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... überleg grad, mir WAR nochmal zuzulegen^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2008)

Achso klar, das ändert nichts ob man das eine oder andere benutzt... ich benutze nHancer auch nur weil es für mich sehr viel bequemer ist und die Sachen auch nicht ganz so kryptisch benannt sind bzw. immer die Erklärung dabei steht *gg*
Ist einfach auch für jemanden der jetzt nicht der UberPr0 ist, sehr viel einfacher Dinge einzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferima (1. Oktober 2008)

netter beitrag. hat mir bissl weitergeholfen und das mit den fps ist auch sehr lustig hatte bevor ich alles umgestellt habe 90fps und nachdem ich alles hochgedreht hab hatte ich auf einmal 98 fps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: hast du dein charnamen schon im thread der lustigen namen gepostet? annapower? hallo? ich denke ma du wirst dann auch einer der ersten sein die nen PvP movie mit linkin park musik drehn und veröffentlichen. und nur so nebenbei erwähnt, es gibt keine SCHURKEN in W.A.R!

PPS: zitat aus dem video:"scheiß aufs PvP, bei public gibs für geilere items" W.A.R ist ein PvP spiel und es geht nicht nur um epixxx!


----------



## Shido19 (1. Oktober 2008)

keiner hier, der sich mit den ATI Einstellungen auskennt und ein paar Tipps geben kann???


----------



## RomanGV1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ferima schrieb:


> netter beitrag. hat mir bissl weitergeholfen und das mit den fps ist auch sehr lustig hatte bevor ich alles umgestellt habe 90fps und nachdem ich alles hochgedreht hab hatte ich auf einmal 98 fps
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist alles richtig kommen wir zum namen.
Meine Frau heist Anna ich skille auf Stärke (Power) Also Annapower.

Kommen wir zum PVP zuerst die rüsstungen und waffen..DANACH das PVP danke.

Also alles richtig gemacht^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Byrok schrieb:


> so, ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber ICH - ja ICH habe soeben WAR über einen acc von einem kumpel (weil ich ja meinen acc verkauft hab^^) mit diesen wie oben beschriebenen nVidia-einstellungen von RomanGV1 gespielt und ich muss sagen: tolle grafik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Freut mich.
Niemals 3 anwender sachen verwenden.
Warum auch,wenn alles mit dem schon vorhandenen programmen funst?

Viel spass jetzt mit einem schönerem game. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anthrazides (1. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir sah das schon immer so aus wie auf den Screens.
Liegt das dran das ich aufm Mac spiel oder hab ich was falsch gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Anthrazides schrieb:


> Bei mir sah das schon immer so aus wie auf den Screens.
> Liegt das dran das ich aufm Mac spiel oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also normal müsste man alles selber einstellen.
ein mac ist ja auch nen PC...aber  halt anders...wie Vista oder XP
Kann auch sein das da die treiber anders sind..deswegen kann ich dazu leider nichts sagen.
Sorry.

Aber ist schön das bei dir schon alles da war...
Andere leute zocken mit üblen kannten und matsch texturen...
Und müssen hier erst mal den eintrag lesen, um die richtigen einstellungen zu finden...
Ist schon schade das es im game KEINE regler dafür gibt...


----------



## kenjimo (1. Oktober 2008)

Ferima schrieb:


> netter beitrag. hat mir bissl weitergeholfen und das mit den fps ist auch sehr lustig hatte bevor ich alles umgestellt habe 90fps und nachdem ich alles hochgedreht hab hatte ich auf einmal 98 fps
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


98FPS sauber, nette Möhre hast! Aber jetzt nachdem du die Benchmarkfähigkeiten von Warhammer getestet hast kann ich dir nur raten dein VSync wieder einzustellen/erzwingen falls du an nem TFT-Monitor daddelst. Bei deinen FPS-Zahlen könnte es gut sein, dass du schon wieder ne Verschlechterung der Qualität bei ausgeschaltetem Vsync bekommst! Vsync begrenzt deine FPS nur auf die gängige Bildwiederholrate von TFTs und die liegt bekanntermaßen bei 60. Hatte bei mir auch das Problem, dass mit ausgeschaltetem VSync Schlieren aufgetreten sind. 

MfG


----------



## zadros (1. Oktober 2008)

kenjimo schrieb:


> Hatte bei mir auch das Problem, dass mit ausgeschaltetem VSync Schlieren aufgetreten sind.



Hatte ich auch - kann echt empfehlen bei fps jenseits der 90 das vsync einzuschalten!


----------



## Der echte Khronos (1. Oktober 2008)

deon172 schrieb:


> stimmt. nvidia-karten muss man "überreden", damit AA AF und co auch im Spiel übernommen werden..
> 
> da ich selbst aber inzwischen ne ati-karte hab, geb ich dazu mal ein paar hinweise...
> 
> ...



Ja habe das gleiche System, aber bei mir ruckelt es ab und zu, und sehr stark im Scenario, ist das bei dir auch so?
Wenn nicht, kannst du mir vllt sagen wie ich die Grafikkarteneinstellung ändern soll, damit es ruckelfrei funktioniert

Thx schon im Vorraus für deine Antwort!


----------



## Draco1985 (1. Oktober 2008)

Shido19 schrieb:


> keiner hier, der sich mit den ATI Einstellungen auskennt und ein paar Tipps geben kann???



Sobald ich zuhause bin und das Catalyst Control Center wieder vor Augen hab kann ich den Weg detailliert beschreiben, evtl. auch mit Screenshots.


----------



## kenjimo (1. Oktober 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Ja habe das gleiche System, aber bei mir ruckelt es ab und zu, und sehr stark im Scenario, ist das bei dir auch so?
> Wenn nicht, kannst du mir vllt sagen wie ich die Grafikkarteneinstellung ändern soll, damit es ruckelfrei funktioniert
> 
> Thx schon im Vorraus für deine Antwort!


Hast schonmal das Addon Buffthrottle versucht? Wenn deine Möhre vor allem im Szenario/RvR-Gebiet zum Ruckeln/Stottern neigt dann kann dir das Addon wahrscheinlich helfen.
MfG


----------



## Ilunadin (1. Oktober 2008)

Auch wenn mri das mit meiner ATI KArte leider nicht hilft,doch mal ein dickes DANKE an dich =) werde mir wohl mal ne Nvidia holen,dann geht das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sollte wer wissen wie es mit ATI geht nur her damit


----------



## RomanGV1 (1. Oktober 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Auch wenn mri das mit meiner ATI KArte leider nicht hilft,doch mal ein dickes DANKE an dich =) werde mir wohl mal ne Nvidia holen,dann geht das schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oh.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz grosses sorry..du hast nix von ATI gesagt....

MFG RomanGV1


----------



## calypzo (1. Oktober 2008)

ich fand es lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deon172 (1. Oktober 2008)

kenjimo schrieb:


> Hast schonmal das Addon Buffthrottle versucht? Wenn deine Möhre vor allem im Szenario/RvR-Gebiet zum Ruckeln/Stottern neigt dann kann dir das Addon wahrscheinlich helfen.
> MfG



und genau das ist die antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei es meiner meinung nach suuper-wichtig ist, dass man AI und Anwendungssteuerung ausmacht.
ich hatte am anfang auch kleiner "ruckler" wenn ich eingeloggt habe, oder ein Wälzereintrag auftauchte.

ich hab mir buffthrottle installiert und meine Auslagerungsdatei auf ne sdhc karte gelegt ^^
jetzt ist ruhe...

gestern bei nem mini-aufstand im t2 mit knapp 40 spielern keinerlei ruckler
( war im übrigen lustig. wir haben mit 25 mann, alle max lvl 14, versuch, unser keep zurückzuholen)


----------



## Draco1985 (1. Oktober 2008)

So, hier die Anleitung für die ATI-Kartenbesitzer:

Als erstes müsst ihr das "Catalyst Control Center" öffnen. Wer nicht weiß wie das geht: Es gibt zwei mögliche Wege:

Der einfache ist das "ATI" Icon rechts unten im Systray (also neben der Uhr, die Windows anzeigt). Einmal darauf *rechts*klicken und dann den oberen Punkt um Kontextmenü anklicken. Der heißt sinnigerweise auch "Catalyst Control Center. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der andere ist etwas umständlicher. Rechtsklick auf den Desktop, dann "Eigenschaften" auswählen (bei Vista heißt dieser Punkt "Anpassen") und den ganz rechten Reiter anklicken (bei Vista: Klick auf "Anzeige" ganz unten). Jetzt auf "Erweitert" (Vista: "Erweiterte Einstellungen") klicken. Dann dürfte ein Fenster erscheinen, bei dem ein Reiter "Catalyst (tm) Control Center" heißt. Anklicken und nochmal ein letzter Klick auf den großen, "Catalyst Control Center"-Button in der Mitte.

So, da sind wir also.

Links findet ihr eine Auflistung aller Kategorien, in denen ihr rumfummeln könnt. Wir kümmern uns hierfür nur um das "3D", also das Pluszeichen davor einmal anklicken. Jetzt sollten mehrere Unterpunkte sichtbar werden. Wichtig sind für uns "Anti-Aliasing" (Punkt zwei) und "Anisotrope Filterung" (Punkt vier). Bei beiden nehmt ihr den haken bei "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden" weg. Wenn euer Rechner das erlaubt, könnt ihr den Schieberegler auch nach rechts bewegen, um die Grafikqualität zu verbessern. Aber da das evtl. Performanceverlust mit sich bringen kann, würde ich die Einstllungen schrittweise hochschrauben und zwischendruch mal testen, wie das Spiel läuft.

Eins noch: Wenn ihr den Punkt "3D" nicht finden könnt, dann seid ihr wahrscheinlich in der Basisansicht gelandet. Da kann man so gut wie nichts schnell einstellen. Klickt in dem Fall also auf den "Erweitert"-Button unten links und bestätigt das notfalls nochmal.

Wenn Fragen offen sind, immer her damit. Ich versuche Screens nachzureichen, aber versprechen kann ich nichts.


----------



## Vaedryn (1. Oktober 2008)

kenjimo schrieb:


> Hast schonmal das Addon Buffthrottle versucht? Wenn deine Möhre vor allem im Szenario/RvR-Gebiet zum Ruckeln/Stottern neigt dann kann dir das Addon wahrscheinlich helfen.
> MfG




Was genau bewirkt dieses Addon den ?


----------



## Draco1985 (1. Oktober 2008)

Vaedryn schrieb:


> Was genau bewirkt dieses Addon den ?



Buffthrottle ermöglicht es, selbst einzustellen wie oft die Buffs im UI aktualisiert werden. Standardmäßig passiert das so oft, dass vor allem bei vielen Buffs/Debuffs auf einem Ziel die Leistung merklich einbrechen kann. Wenn man diesen Aktualisierungsintervall durch das Addon manuell erhöht, hat der Prozessor mehr Zeit sich um das wirklich wichtige zu kümmern.


----------



## Vaedryn (1. Oktober 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Buffthrottle ermöglicht es, selbst einzustellen wie oft die Buffs im UI aktualisiert werden. Standardmäßig passiert das so oft, dass vor allem bei vielen Buffs/Debuffs auf einem Ziel die Leistung merklich einbrechen kann. Wenn man diesen Aktualisierungsintervall durch das Addon manuell erhöht, hat der Prozessor mehr Zeit sich um das wirklich wichtige zu kümmern.




Ah ok, danke dir.


----------



## Merturion (1. Oktober 2008)

danke für die Tipps,ich nehm sie gerne an


----------



## Meremox (1. Oktober 2008)

Hatte das alles auch von Anfang an so eingestellt und im Graka Treiber erzwungen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Und konnte auch absolut nicht verstehen was die Leute in den foren immer meinten mit WAR scheiss Grafik und so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lothus90 (5. Oktober 2008)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> im treiber!?
> Da sehe ich 100derte games...das game WAR ist nicht dabei..



Stimmt da kann man nur  Warhmmer 40k und Mark of Chaos Wählen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob das schon gefragt wurde, wollte mir keine 3 seiten durchlesen... Gibts ne möglichkeit die Charakterschatten (also die schatten auf dem Char selber drauf, nicht die die er wirft) auszuschalten? Die sehen ja anscheinend immer pixelig aus o.O


----------



## RomanGV1 (6. Oktober 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das schon gefragt wurde, wollte mir keine 3 seiten durchlesen... Gibts ne möglichkeit die Charakterschatten (also die schatten auf dem Char selber drauf, nicht die die er wirft) auszuschalten? Die sehen ja anscheinend immer pixelig aus o.O



nö...endweder fasst alles is weg...oder halt an...
den charschatten kann man nicht glätten....schade..
Der fake schatten hätte nicht nicht sein müssen.

Aber soo schlimm ist es nicht...irgendwann fällt es dir nicht mehr auf^^
Is bei mir auch so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## manwe2008 (6. Oktober 2008)

Sauber ... die Einstellungen werten das Spiel nochmal gewaltig auf was die Grafik angeht ... danke für die Tips  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarant (6. Oktober 2008)

Lothus90 schrieb:


> Stimmt da kann man nur  Warhmmer 40k und Mark of Chaos Wählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie schon 3 mal erwähnt weiter vorne, Ihr müsst SELBER DAS PROGRAMM anwählen indem Ihr es in Eurem Ordner raussucht.

Das Nvidia Center hat bei den 3D-Einstellungen 2 Register/Reiter. Globale Einstellungen und Anwendungsgesteuert. Bei letzterem geht man auf "Hinzufügen" und browst in sein WAR Ordner, sucht die EXE und gut ist.


----------



## Lorghi (6. Oktober 2008)

i-wie arbeitet die anisotrope Filterung seit dem Patch nicht mehr so, wie sie soll. Obwohl über Grafiktreiber erzwungen, sind die entfernten Texturen immer noch matschig. Wie gesagt, seit dem Patch. Vorher war alles top.

Ist jetzt aber nichts weltbewegendes, früher oder später wird sich das sicher ingame regeln lassen. Ich versteh sowieso nicht, warum diese Ingame-Einstellungen immer noch nicht implementiert wurden. Ich meine, die können doch nicht grundsätzlich davon ausgehen, daß die Leute diese "Probleme" in Foren recherchieren.


----------



## RomanGV1 (6. Oktober 2008)

DavidF schrieb:


> i-wie arbeitet die anisotrope Filterung seit dem Patch nicht mehr so, wie sie soll. Obwohl über Grafiktreiber erzwungen, sind die entfernten Texturen immer noch matschig. Wie gesagt, seit dem Patch. Vorher war alles top.
> 
> Ist jetzt aber nichts weltbewegendes, früher oder später wird sich das sicher ingame regeln lassen. Ich versteh sowieso nicht, warum diese Ingame-Einstellungen immer noch nicht implementiert wurden. Ich meine, die können doch nicht grundsätzlich davon ausgehen, daß die Leute diese "Probleme" in Foren recherchieren.




Das liegt an dem Patch 1.01 seit dem gibt es nur probleme.
Es liegt NICHT an deiner karte oder an deinen einstellungen.
Besonders in den grossen städten ist das problem massiv,das sich manche sachen NICHT aufbauen.
Oder nur sehr langsam.

Da muss man auf einen NEUEN PATCH hoffen.

MFG RomanGV1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (6. Oktober 2008)

och in der stadt gehts eigentlich. naja, mir ist das nur aufgefallen. wie gesagt, ist nichts weltbewegendes


----------



## etmundi (6. Oktober 2008)

Merturion schrieb:


> danke für die Tipps,ich nehm sie gerne an



Schade daß ich Beamter bin. Ich darf nix annehmen.
Noch nichtmals Vernunft.


----------



## Junkman (6. Oktober 2008)

Also bei mir läufts seit dem neuesten Grafikkartentreiber auch einwandfrei. Vorher hatte ich nach 2 Stunden Abstürze und bin auf den Desktop geflogen.
Hogger.


----------



## Factions (7. Oktober 2008)

@Roman

Ich hab da mal ein paar Fragen:

1. Wo finde ich diesen schönen Wallpaper ? (Auch wenn meine Frau mich verhaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
2. Benutzt Du Vista 32 oder 64 ?
3. Wieviel Arbeitsspeicher
4. X-FI vorhanden ?


Bei mir kann ich machen was ich will. Hab nicht gerade eine Low Maschine. Hab sogar ne 8800GT mit 1GB RAM. Tortzdem nur Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss


----------



## RomanGV1 (7. Oktober 2008)

Factions schrieb:


> @Roman
> 
> Ich hab da mal ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...



Eigendlich........na ok.. nen freund von mir hat auch ne 8800GT..ich dachte die ist zu schwach..
Aber DENKSTE!! 
Der spielt mit HIGH einstellungen.
Wir haben bei uns fasst alle : Windows Vista Home Basic 64
KEIN Ultimate!!Kein Prem warum!!?
Weill die Vista teile leistung fressen das ist nicht normal..nur die Home Basic 64 ist schneller wie XP und alles andere.
Ab einen Dual Core + 4 GB ram und 8800GT geht VISTA HOME BASIC 64 richtig ab.
Nichts darunter!(wichtig)alles darunter würde Vista Basic bremsen.

Ich habe inzwischen schon wieder ein altes system.

Intel® Core(tm)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs)
Speicher:      4094MB RAM 800 G skill
Videokarte:   NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX 
Soundkarte:  X-FI Elite Pro (Creative SB X-Fi) 
Windows Vista™ Home Basic (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930)
Motherboard: Striker Extrem 

Warum alt?
Einfach..wer weiss was für eine leistung ne GTX 280 hat...der lacht über meine GeForce 8800 GTX
Aber sie reicht gerade mal so.. aber ab 20 leuten die aktiv sind mit zaubern (alles auf hoch) ruckt es!

Also wir haben einen der hat 4 GB Ram nen alten Dual Core und ne 8800GT
Der hatte immer bis vor so 4 tagen XP 64
Wir haben dafür gesorgt das er Vista Home Basic 64 umsteigt.
Er hatte angst das  32ziger treiber / oder das alte anwendungen nicht laufen...(bei mir laufen fasst 10 jahre alte games ST BC^^)
Nach  seinen eigenen aussagen, war sein system viel schneller so geschätzt 30%

Weill Vista besser mit Dual Core und Quad und mit 8xxx besser umgehen kann.
Was soll ich sagen..er liebt es...

Viele leute haben angst es kann was schlechter werden...was aber NICHT stimmt.
Manche sagen noch heute, es sei bund...
Und fresse leistung...was NICHT auf Home Basic 64 zutrifft...bei allen anderen Vista versionen stimmt das aber leider!
Aber wer braucht schon glas oberfläche..oder aktive hintergründe!?!?Lächerlich

Nach dem install is Vista im edlen Schwarzen Klavierlack. (Bund!?Auch nicht in den optionen, vieles da siet aus wie unter XP mit nur kleinen verbesserungen.)

Also kurtz gesagt...es lohnt.
Solltest du fragen haben zur einrichtung.
Kannst du gern eine PM schreiben und wir werden über Skype oder TeamSpeak reden.
Ich kann sogar noch mehr leistung mit dir rausholen in dem man sinnlose progs ausschalten kann.
(Die in Vista standartmässig an sind.)

MFG RomanGV1 (Hoffe konnte helfen.)

Auf jeden fall gehen alle seine anwendungen jetzt besser mit mehr FPS.

(sollten hier schreibfehler sein,egal man kann es lesen^^)


----------



## Factions (7. Oktober 2008)

THX für die Antwort, aber wo ich den schicken Wallpaper jetzt finde haste nicht gesagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also Vista Basic ist ja mal was ganz neues.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (9. Oktober 2008)

Factions schrieb:


> THX für die Antwort, aber wo ich den schicken Wallpaper jetzt finde haste nicht gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



....die härte..nach vielen PM´s und hier sogar nen paar einträgen...
http://lu.scio.us/hentai/albums/world-of-warcraft_4/page/1

Viel spass damit...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killercoree (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich Glaub das alles nicht ganze 10 fps mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und so mach tdas game ja nochmal 1000x mehr spaß nur wieso macht mythik sowas nicht direkt vom agme aus xD



nur eine komische sache seitdem ich es umgestellt habe habe ich nen kleines knacken im ton -.^ naja egal XD


----------



## Kanjo (15. Oktober 2008)

Hi hab die tipps mal ausprobiert aber ich komm nur auf 45 fps und in städten sogar auf grademal 5-10fps könnte mir evtl jemend helfen bei den richtigen einstellungen für die Graka und im Spiel selber ? 

Mein System 
Betriebssystemname	Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate
Version	6.0.6001 Service Pack 1 Build 6001

Systemhersteller	Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Systemmodell	GA-MA790X-DS4
Systemtyp	x64-basierter PC
Prozessor	AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+, 3100 MHz, 2 Kern(e), 2 logische® Prozessor(en)

Grafik-Chipsatz	ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 	
Speichergröße	512 MB	
Speichertyp	GDDR3	


Installierter physikalischer Speicher (RAM)	6,00 GB
Gesamter realer Speicher	2,00 GB
Verfügbarer realer Speicher	5,04 GB
Gesamter virtueller Speicher	12,2 GB
Verfügbarer virtueller Speicher	11,0 GB
Größe der Auslagerungsdatei	6,29 GB


danke schonmal für die hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Oktober 2008)

Betriebssystemname Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Ultimate..oha...
64 bit oder 32!?

ja ja das Ultimate... teste mal bitte mit Vista Home Basic 64....
Mit dem system müsstest du in der stadt auch locker 25 bis 30 FPS haben...

Ultimate frisst zu viel speicher und und und...das is nix für gamer.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn schon VISTA dann Vista Home Basic 64
Bei unseren test hatte man so über 10 FPS mehr...bei manchen 30....

Installierter physikalischer Speicher (RAM) 6,00 GB
Gesamter realer Speicher 2,00 GB
Verfügbarer realer Speicher 5,04 GB

.....seltsam.....

Ich habe 4 gig drinn..
Und ich habe real.. 4093 MB....
Da ist was seltsam bei dir...


----------



## Kanjo (15. Oktober 2008)

das 64ger hab ich ok ich werd mal testen ob das mit basic besser geht danke


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Oktober 2008)

4GB frisst das ultimate?!!?!
Wenn ich das da richtig sehe!?

Wegen : Gesamter realer Speicher 2,00 GB


----------



## Kanjo (15. Oktober 2008)

kenn mich da nit so aus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hatte vorher xp


----------



## Alchemara (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab Vista Ultimate 64bit mit 4 GB Arbeitsspeicher und frist nicht mehr wie 1 GB obwohl ich noch AntiVir und nochn paar hintergrund programme hab.


----------



## Kanjo (15. Oktober 2008)

kann ich das irgendwo einstellen oder so ?


----------



## Imzane (15. Oktober 2008)

Ja Danke vielmals and den TE. WAR sieht sehr jetzt sehr viel schicker aus.

Danke nochmal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefenderX (15. Oktober 2008)

Das ist mein System:

CPU                  :  AMD Athlon  64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ 2000 MHz
Bus Speed            :  200 MHz
Motherboard          :  ASUSTeK M2N-SLI DELUXE
System               :  System System Product Name
BIOS                 :  Phoenix ASUS M2N-SLI DELUXE ACPI BIOS Revision 0404
Memory               :  4096 MB (5ns)
Sound                : SoundMAX HD Audio
Video                : MSI NX7600 GT (NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT)

Bei mir läuft WAR grösstenteils flüssig nur hin und wieder etwas ruckeln:

Hat wer ne MSI NX7600 GT und kann mir die von seiner sicht idealen Grafikkarteneinstellung posten ?

PS: me geht jetzt mal ne Runde pennen muss wieder früh raus.

Gruß
DefenderX

PPS: Wenns wichtig ist als Betriebsystem habe ich WindowsXP Home Edition


----------



## Alchemara (15. Oktober 2008)

@Kanjo Öffne mal in deinem taskmanager den reiter Leistung und sag mal was unter Physikalischer Speicher (M bei Insgesamt steht und wieviel der Arbeitsspeicher ausgenützt wird wenn dein Browser und so geschlossen sind.


----------



## Fonia (15. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab das jetzt wie im video gemacht aber großen unterschied merk ich nicht :/ meine Texturen werden immer noch erst beim näher kommen scharf.


----------



## Kanjo (15. Oktober 2008)

also Insgesamt   6141MB   Im Chache   5321MB  und frei 63MB   derzeit 16% auslastung (0,98gb)


----------



## Alchemara (15. Oktober 2008)

Das Past so also am Arbeitsspeicher liegts nicht denke ich. Ansonsten musste mit den einstellungen im Graka Treiber halt experimentieren bei welchen einstellungen es besser bzw schlechter ist.


----------



## Kanjo (15. Oktober 2008)

ok dank dir


----------



## Raqill (15. Oktober 2008)

Leider sind die Texturen bei mir auf Entfernung immer noch 
so verwaschen aber AA ging, Danke für das Tutorial!


----------



## everblue (15. Oktober 2008)

Das nenn ich mal hier eine Vergangenheitsdiskussion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe das liest hier jemand in 1-2 jahren.

Würde jeder mal seinen PC auf eine neue Generation aufrüsten, wären wir im Gamebereich schon vieeeeel weiter, aber einige wollen/können da nicht mitmachen.

Bitte Leute, einige wollen was von der Entwicklung haben, mit euren gejammer auch wenn ab und zu berechtigt, so kommen wir nicht vorran, bei jedem Game was irgendwie etwas mehr performance braucht kommen diejenigen, die die Probleme haben und wollen, dass der Entwickler alles so programmiert, dass ein neues Game, das 2008 rauskommt auf Systemen von 2007 einwandfrei läuft.
So geht das nicht, wir wollen bessere Spiele, die Entwickler machen bessere spiele (zumeist) aber wir wollen, dass diese auf alten Systemen laufen...häeee?

Leute ihr haltet die gesamte Entwicklung auf.

Axo an alle die das im Jahr 2010 lesen (hoffe buffed bleibt uns solang erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), jo so war es in meiner Zeit.


----------



## RomanGV1 (15. Oktober 2008)

everblue schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal hier eine Vergangenheitsdiskussion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich finde das nicht nett ,was du schreibst.
Das thema soll eigendlich helfen.. und nicht leute runter machen...
Klar ist es eine geld sache..
Aber sein pc ist ok..und er kanns bringen.

Kommt bitte nicht mit : Wir haben geld und nen SLI gtx 280 System.
Und da geht alles...das gehört hier nicht rein.
Is ja klar das dann alles besser gehen würde..

Was das ruckeln im BG betrifft, bei manchen öfters bei manchen selten : *DAS LIEGT NICHT AM PC!!*
Wir haben alle bei uns HIGH END rechner und mal auf LOW im BG gezockt, manchmal ruckt es wie sau.(LAG!?)
Manche machten einen neustart vom game, und alles war für ne kurtze zeit ok.
Das ist...seltsam.. Akte X thema...
Wenn man bei >>communication<< alles löscht..ruckt es am anfang nicht..
Ist so...bei manchen bringt es nix...bei manchen ruckt nix mehr, für eine gewisse zeit.
Fragt mich nicht...das wahren unsere erfahrungen...

Bitte benutzt das thema weiterhin um anderen zu helfen mit ihren aktiven Pc´s und einstellungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke MFG Roman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.Wenn jemand hilfe braucht bei *Vista Home Basic 64*
Dann sagt mir bescheid, ich gebe gern mein Skype raus,oder TS.
Um das VHB schneller zu machen und einzurichten.
Auch das System "platt" zu machen.(alles neu aufsätzen)
Oder "pimp-tips" für wenig geld.(billige neue teile oder mit welchen prog wird was sauber oder schneller)
(bei mir persönlich nur *Intel Pentium / NVIDIA / Asus* teile. >>sorry, ich bin fan(atiker)<< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich helfe gerne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (1. Juni 2009)

Schon bisschen alt der Thread, Aber ist das noch Aktuell und könnte mir sagen wais hc bei ner ATI 4850 einstellen soll/kann um das Optimale rauszuholen?


----------



## painschkes (2. Juni 2009)

_Kommt drauf an wie dein restliches System aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns der Karte entsprechend ist könntest du sie ein wenig übertakten , da WAR aber ziemlich CPU-Lastig ist wäre es besser die CPU zu übertakten , aber wie gesagt nur , wenns sich um halbwegs aktuelle komponenten handelt , deshalb nochmal , poste bitte mal das restliche System bevor du irgendwas machst :-)

Hast du XP oder Vista? 

_


----------

